# [SOLVED] My compaq CQ61 wont boot up. HELP!



## smavy153 (May 16, 2011)

Hi. My Compaq CQ61 won't start up past the compaq screen and won't allow me to access the reboot menu or anything else for that matter. I am not to savvy with the terminology but if anyone can help with what might be the problem I am more than capable of having a crack at fixing it.

Cheers.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: My compaq CQ61 wont boot up. HELP!*

Try the following steps:

-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the Power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop
-Insert just the power coard and attempt to boot the PC.

Are you able to get into the System Setup menu (BIOS) at start-up?


----------



## smavy153 (May 16, 2011)

No I am unable to access the start up or reboot menus


----------



## smavy153 (May 16, 2011)

Still no joy with the step that were posted


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: My compaq CQ61 wont boot up. HELP!*

Is the laptop out of warranty?

If so then you may want to try the steps listed in the following link.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## smavy153 (May 16, 2011)

Yes I tried this after the steps, haha yeah typically it is out of warranty


----------



## smavy153 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Computer is back up and running turns out it was one of the RAM sticks were had it.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: My compaq CQ61 wont boot up. HELP!*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting back your results.


----------

